# Hi there!



## MariaRia72 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi there,
Three months ago I joined a WTF taekwondo academy and have earned a yellow stripe belt. I've always wanted to do martial arts, and once I hit 18 I knew time was running out for me so I made the jump and love it. Felt like joining this forum to ask questions as they come up and learn more about the martial arts community. 

See ya around


----------



## Anarax (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Anarax (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Tames D (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Buka (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome. And see you around, kid.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome but have to say what do you mean time was running out at 18....there's people on here who are over double your age and still train lol


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 22, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Welcome but have to say what do you mean time was running out at 18....there's people on here who are over double your age and still train lol


That's an understatement. 

@MariaRia72  Welcome to the MT forums, Maria. You'll find a lot of folks here who have a passion for MA, training, falling down, getting hit, and other strange pastimes.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## ShortBridge (Sep 22, 2017)

18? No, sorry. Too old, keep moving.


----------



## ShortBridge (Sep 22, 2017)

18? No, sorry. Too old, keep moving


----------



## donald1 (Sep 22, 2017)

hello!


----------



## donald1 (Sep 22, 2017)

hello!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 23, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Welcome but have to say what do you mean time was running out at 18....there's people on here who are over double your age and still train lol


Or triple her age.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 23, 2017)

MariaRia72 said:


> Hi there,
> Three months ago I joined a WTF taekwondo academy and have earned a yellow stripe belt. I've always wanted to do martial arts, and once I hit 18 I knew time was running out for me so I made the jump and love it. Felt like joining this forum to ask questions as they come up and learn more about the martial arts community.
> 
> See ya around


18… oh man that's way too old. You need to start training while you are still an embryo if you wanna git gud.


----------



## MariaRia72 (Sep 24, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Welcome but have to say what do you mean time was running out at 18....there's people on here who are over double your age and still train lol




Look I'm sorry, I failed to clarify that I meant that after I graduate college I'll be moving and be going into a very high pace industry... i won't have much time to train... obviously age is just a number. No harm meant :/


----------



## MariaRia72 (Sep 24, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> 18? No, sorry. Too old, keep moving.



I did say time was running out "for me"... Im graduating from college and moving so I won't be able to train much. No harm meant.


----------



## MariaRia72 (Sep 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> 18… oh man that's way too old. You need to start training while you are still an embryo if you wanna git gud.



Alright last time... I said time is running out FOR ME because I'm graduating college and moving. Won't be able to train. Not age related.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 24, 2017)

MariaRia72 said:


> I did say time was running out "for me"... Im graduating from college and moving so I won't be able to train much. No harm meant.


No one is offended, they're just poking fun.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 24, 2017)

.


----------



## MariaRia72 (Sep 25, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> No one is offended, they're just poking fun.


 
Hope so lol


----------



## Martial D (Sep 25, 2017)

MariaRia72 said:


> Alright last time... I said time is running out FOR ME because I'm graduating college and moving. Won't be able to train. Not age related.


So you are moving to the land of no martial arts. Never been there.


----------



## ShortBridge (Sep 25, 2017)

Poking fun. But now curious, what happens after college that will keep you from training? 

All of my students are working adults.


----------

